# Demo 7 or Trek Session 77



## ianpdc22 (Feb 15, 2008)

Hey everyone, I'm looking to build a 7in. freeride/light dh bike. No doubt the Demo is the ****, but I like the Trek. HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

more info needed, where and what do you ride, how do you ride, and etc.


----------



## The Dude (Jan 19, 2004)

get the demo if you have to go between specialized and trek. so many cooler companies out there to support. specialized is to big, we have a guy that has a cracked demo frame and we cant even get the fockers to call us back.


----------



## ianpdc22 (Feb 15, 2008)

I ride mostly fast rocky singletrack or slow really technical trails. I am riding an '05 GT Moto (DJ hardtail). I live in an area that isn't really freeridable, but I travel a good amount to places that have amazing trails. I am kinda new to mountain biking. I've only been riding my GT for about 8 months. I want a full suspension that I can gain confidence on and start downhilling with. I work for a bike shop so I can build a bike easy. I was also thinking of a complete Bighit II, because its affordable. I also want something that is burly as hell, becuase I will probably be crashing a lot. Something along those lines.


----------



## The Dude (Jan 19, 2004)

people dont like to know how much we have to pay for bikes when we work for a shop man, you should edit out those prices asap so you dont get flamed.


----------



## ianpdc22 (Feb 15, 2008)

Cool, I'm going between specialized and trek because those are the companies that my work sells.


----------



## ianpdc22 (Feb 15, 2008)

The Dude said:


> people dont like to know how much we have to pay for bikes when we work for a shop man, you should edit out those prices asap so you dont get flamed.


Sorry, I'm a little special. thanks


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

I love my Trek. I would recommend one, since you can get them so cheaply. I paid $900 for mine, complete, and in mint condition. I've seen quite a few sell on ebay for right around $1200 that look like some XC person decided to try DH, and gave up immediately. (still mint)
The Demo might be better for singletrack type stuff though, but the Trek is super sweet for freeride. (jumps like a champ)


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

i work at a trek shop, i'm not a total fan of their business practices, and alot of what they do seems to be just marketing hype, but i will say they have some of the best CS i've ever dealt with - no problems they don't handle in a professional way that the customer ends up stoked that i've seen. And people on sessions seem to love them.

my .02 (from a guy who works at a trek shop and chose to ride giant)


----------



## Demodude (Jan 27, 2007)

*Here is some motivation to buy the Demo 7*

It gets 7.7" out back and comes stock pretty close to 39-41 lbs.


----------



## ianpdc22 (Feb 15, 2008)

Hey thanks everyone. It'll be a little while before I can get the money to buy it, so keep em coming.


----------



## rustyskills (Dec 23, 2007)

demo for sure


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:
Paced off the gap at 22-24' (its a bit of a hip)
This bike LOVES hangtime!


----------



## konut (Mar 25, 2006)

can't go wrong with either to be honest,although changing a spring on the demo is a bit of a task.


----------



## ScaryJerry (Jan 12, 2004)

Wait for the new Session 8, it'll be worth it.


----------



## ianpdc22 (Feb 15, 2008)

Oh yeah, I read the article in Decline about it. Cool, thanks for reminding me.


----------



## ianpdc22 (Feb 15, 2008)

How do both peddle? Thats kind of a big thing for me. Thanks


----------



## Dh_roach (Jan 28, 2008)

ScaryJerry said:


> Wait for the new Session 8, it'll be worth it.


you might be waiting for awhile...


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

the demo pedals pretty well, you run less lsc then with the trek to make it pedal well. run enough lsc and anything pedals pretty well. alot of people will talk about how lsc is terrible and blahblahblahblah (me included) and a good linkage design (most include FSR in there!) will allow you to pedal well while running way less lsc but really its a matter of preference. Some of the fastest guys run loads of LSC (low speed compression damping) even though they have linkage designs that require the least (Sam Hill, dwlink). The effect LSC has is that it makes the bike feel a little more dead in the rear, and simply pushing your weight down against the suspension does nothing. 

in short, blahblahblahblah they will both pedal well and its a matter of preference


----------



## bmxconvert (May 17, 2006)

Working in a shop I would imagine you know how easy trek is to work with? Perhaps not if your shop is big and warranty issues are dealt througha specific person. Specialized on teh other hand... is a bit slow on the warranty stuff.

I'm a huge fan of the Trek product over the Specialized. I used to rock a Session 77 and it was the funnest most versatile bike I've had. I won my first 3 downhill races on it, I could have a blast riding urban, or even trail rides. There's also alot of option built into the session. You can run either a 1.5" steerer or 1 1/8". You can adjust your geometry via the dropouts, and you can easily bolt up Brake Therapy's floater kit if you would like.


























Even mothers like the Session!









-Kevin


----------



## Nut! (Nov 2, 2007)

Only hot chicks should be on bikes.
Your mother is acceptable.


----------



## S_Huitt (Jun 23, 2007)

Been riding my Session 7 for about two years now. Taken it to Whistler, Blackrock, Post Canyon and many other trails. Always performs above my skill level.
Added a Stinger chain guide and a 888, new tires, annual tune up.
Great bike for the money.


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

about a 12' drop on the session!


----------



## trail'R trash (Mar 15, 2008)

*Go session*

The session is pretty solid and reliable, and you can probably get one super cheap now that that Session 8 is out of the bag.
True linkage bikes will generaly pedal a bit better, but the difference is probably small. Try to ride them both. The Demo is pretty solid too, and pretty proven. But they're loooong bikes. Great for big fast stuff, a lot to handle on the tight stuff.


----------



## ianpdc22 (Feb 15, 2008)

WOW... great feed back. Thanks everyone. I'll try ride Demo and tell you all what I think. Thanks again.


----------



## ianpdc22 (Feb 15, 2008)

anymore opinions?


----------



## essenmeinstuff (Sep 4, 2007)

I have an 05 77, 1X9 and I think as long as the chain is roughly as high as the pivot there is very little suspension reaction to pedaling.

I really like mine and it can handle anything I can throw at it.

But if I was buying now I'd look at the Session 8 (or transition but thats me not you) unless you can get a smokin deal on older stock.

For some reason I'm not a fan of spec's.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

If you decide to go Trek, then wait for the Session 8, It may take some time to come out. Like 09, but it would be worth it.


----------



## his dudeness (May 9, 2007)

I say Demo 7. Others say Session. It's all relative man, I really don't think you could go wrong with either bike. The Demo will stay more active under braking, but then again there's a lot more linkage going on back there (think about maintenence). I love my Demo, she's a beast going uphill but point her downhill and she becomes a rocketship. But then again I'm pretty sure the Trek is the same.


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

get the session, support a smaller DH/FR bike. Then you don't have to deal with the spesh bs when you break something on the bike.


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

Small with a totem, 36lbs!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250231614211
medium with a travis
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120241803073


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

If you are gonna get a demo wait. They are re-doing them for 09. 
Session is a great bike. I'd go with the session man, they are sick rigs that can be built LIGHT. 

I wish my FR rig was 36lbs...


----------

